# Java Compiler for 64 bit vista



## nathane (Nov 8, 2006)

Does anybody know a good Java compiler for Windows Vista 64 bit? Somebody recommended 
JCreator but that crashes on launch!!

I usually use putty to remote into my linux box but I am going away and i want to program on my lappy.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

nathane said:


> Does anybody know a good Java compiler for Windows Vista 64 bit? Somebody recommended
> JCreator but that crashes on launch!!
> 
> I usually use putty to remote into my linux box but I am going away and i want to program on my lappy.


Reference here:

The first thing you need to get Java 6 to work on Windows Vista 64 Bit is the correct Java Runtime. There is a 64 Bit version of the Java Runtime available.

So you should first install this 64 Bit version of the Java Runtime and then install the other software, that is, the Java SDK, NetBeans etc.

The test I did was on Windows Vista Basic 64 Bit with Java 6 and NetBeans Bundle.

That is, get the correct JRE first, and then retry JCreator, assuming you don't have the correct JRE and the Java SDK, NetBeans etc.

-- Tom


----------



## nathane (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks, but the problem wasn't a dependency problem. It was just the program was crashing upon boot (as in gets the "This program has stopped working" message). But it looks like I didn't have the 64bit JDK.
Thanks


----------

